
Utah starting $2.5M debt forgiveness program for tech grads - krupan
https://www.ksl.com/article/46472407/utah-starting-25m-debt-forgiveness-program-for-tech-grads
======
ishjoh
This is pretty interesting and exciting. Salt Lake City is a great and
affordable city and it will be interesting what result this has on the number
of startups and tech companies of the future.

